# Der Neue



## superdante87 (7 Feb. 2017)

Hallo,

ich bin der Neue.

Hoffe hier auf einen netten Kontakt und gute Inhalte.


----------



## Akrueger100 (7 Feb. 2017)

*Gude!:thumbup: *​


----------



## weazel32 (7 Feb. 2017)

:thumbup: sali:thumbup:


----------



## dante_23 (7 Feb. 2017)

hallo, und willkommen auf´m board


----------



## General (7 Feb. 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

